# Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve



## kerasounta (27. April 2012)

hallo,

habe gerade diese beiden Ruten in einem UK shop gefunden..

diese kann man bereits Vorbestellen....

kennt jemand diese Rute? ist wohl ganz frisch aufm Markt und sieht absolut geil aus 

Gruss Aki

Foto ---> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...aT8LEA4WytAbh16HBDg&ved=0CIEBEPUBMAg&dur=6181


----------



## xbxmxnn (27. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

Was Du da auf dem Photo siehst ist eine leicht veränderte Version Deiner TT-R; die Excalibur als Turnierrute gibt es noch nicht, sie wird erst Ende August offiziell veröffentlicht; in Deutschland gibt es einen aktuellen Prototypen der Excalibur, der allerdings nicht in den Handel kommt.

Derzeit wird die HPR-Version einiger Brandungsruten aufgelegt (Tip Tornado-Serie; SuperMatch vor allem), die kommen etwas früher auf den Markt, die ersten sind bereits fertig.

In Deutschland werden diese Ruten allerdings wahrscheinlich so bekannt werden wie die vorherigen Modelle, und sicherlich ähnlich häufig im Handel zu finden sein...


----------



## kerasounta (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

Danke für die Info abumann,

spricht eigentlich etwas gegen den Einsatz einer Stationärrolle mit einer 2 Teiligen rute die eigentlich für Multirolle ausgelegt ist?
klar sind mehr Ringe drauf sollte doch aber trotzdem funktionieren..!

Oder ist das Verhalten der Rute dann suboptimal beim Wurf?

Weiß ja das wenn die Rute für Stationär berringt ist, es kaum möglich ist mit ner Multi zu angeln...weil dann die Schnur gegen den Blank drücken kann...

Gruss

PS: ich hoffe das die 2 teiligen, ebenso wie bei den KAprfenanglern auch ,mehr Anklang finden, jetzt weiß ich wieso du von den Century begeistert bist, ist schon ein Unterschied zu anderen Ruten....Made in England ist nicht verkehrt....!!!!


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

Nein, grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen - nur kosten mehr Ringe Wurfweite, wie man auch von den Low Ridern weiß, dafür haben mehr Ringe auch den Vorteil einer harmonischeren Aktion der Rute unter Last, aber möglich ist es natürlich. 

Du hast, wenn ich es auf dem Bild richtig gesehen habe, noch die alten BNHG-Ringe auf Deiner TT-R; wenn Du erstmal die neueren Ausführungen mit KWAG-Ringen siehst, setzt Du Dich hin!


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

Hast Du die TT-R denn schon mal geworfen?

Ich wette um einen Euro und ein Kaltgetränk, dass Du damit kürzer wirfst, höchstwahrscheinlich sogar deutlich, als mit Deinen dreiteiligen Modellen... stimmts?


----------



## kerasounta (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

Leider habe ich die Daiwa und Century noch nicht geworfen...
muss zur Zeit 2 Homepages bauen und habe keine Zeit....

Morgen könnte es klappen, bin sehr gespannt..mit der Penn ultimate Match bin ich nicht so Zurecht gekommen...habe mit Marco drüber gesprochen..
habe anstatt mit dem Blei nach vorne zu werfen ,gegen die Rotation und das Blei geworfen :-(..und habe mir fast den Arm ausgerissen... das war nischt !

Dann werde ich wohl erstmal die 100m Marke brechen müssen... Die 3 teiligen sind easy über 100 m zu werfen...die 2 teiligen sind da natürlich für mich eine Kunst für sich...muss mal nachher die Akios Multi ausm Karton holen und bespulen....dann kann es losgehen....

Die KWAG Ringe habe ich nicht drauf...sondern die BNHG Standard Ringe (gelbgrün) ...

wie du mir schon erklärt hast, erstmal OTG werfen ...mal sehen welche zu mir am besten passt....und werde dann erst nach mehreren Sessions den Pendulum versuchen...Das man sich verletzen kann glaub icch gerne..
da wirken Kräfte in der Drehung und mit nem 175gr Blei.. bei falscher technik und wie in meinem Fall ,gegen die rute arbeiten kannst dich zerreissen...


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

Vom Boden abwerfen ist gut; wenn Du die Technik, die damit einhergeht, verstehst und BEHERRSCHST, kannst Du auch damit ganz locker deutlich über 200 Meter werfen, und Du solltest nicht anfangen zu pendeln, bis Du zumindest die Grundlagen verinnerlicht hast - und das hast Du nicht, solange Du nicht mindestens regelmäßig 160, 170 Meter wirfst.

Und ja, natürlich kann Dich ein falsch ausgeführter Pendelwurf zerreißen - wer aber auch gegen jeden Rat echte Biester, die wirklich weh tun können bei einem falsch getimten Wurf, kaufen muss (noch dazu zu astronomischen Preisen), hat ein wenig Strafe nicht nur verdient, sondern auch verlangt!


----------



## kerasounta (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

Jo,

die Century TTR is Sch*** Teuer....da hast du Recht...
meinst du ein Preis von 430 britischen Pfund oder 530 euro ist gerechtfertigt für die Rute?

ich meine viele sagen es ist einer der besten Ruten aufm MArkt aus England..
die ToppZippies und Centurys kosten alle ab 400 Pfund aufwärts..
wenn es dann Spezialanfertigungen werden wie in deinem Fall...werden es schnell auch 500 Pfund aufwärts


----------



## Fietzer (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

moin, ich habs ja vorhergesagt...die TT-R ist ein echtes biest und nichts für ungeübte...

gruß fietzer


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

Gerechtfertigt ist jeder Preis, den Du zu zahlen bereit bist; und wenn Du meinst, Du möchtest für eine TT-R so viel Geld ausgeben (oder 150 weniger für eine Daiwa Tournament, richtig?), dann scheint das in Ordnung... Ich weiß, dass von den Werfern hier, und wir haben ein paar TT-Rs und mindestens zwei Daiwa Tournament, niemand diese Preise gezahlt hat, aber wie einige von uns seinerzeit aus der Sesamstraße gelernt haben: "Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm"

Welche Spezialanfertigungen meinst Du? Century baut Dir nahezu alles, was Du haben möchtest, mit kaum Aufpreis; und die KWAG sind der neue Standard und haben die BNHGs abgelöst, und das auf dem Bild wie bei der TT-R, die Du für eine Excalibur hieltst, ist nur ein anderer lack - kostet vielleicht zehn Pfund mehr.


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

... und das mit dem 'Besten auf dem Markt' ist freilich so eine Sache, die ich aber auch schon mehrfach erläutert habe:

Hier übliche dreiteilige Ruten sind nahezu alle gleich, nur je teurer, desto besser (ja, ich weiß; von einigen Ausnahmen und Besonderheiten abgesehen, aber die Aktion ist nahezu identisch und wird in der regel einfach straffer und die Rute leichter, je teurer die Rute wird... so in etwa).

Englische Ruten sind sehr häufig Spezialruten, klar gibt es die gleichen Unterschiede bei zwei Modellen mit gleichen Charakteristika, aber signifikant unterschiedlichen Preisen, aber ansonsten gibt es auch grundlegende Unterschiede in Punkto Aktion, Angelart etc.; die TT-R ist eine herausragende Angelrute für wirklich schweren Grund oder große Fische, und eine ebenso herausragende Wurfrute, WENN MAN SIE BEDIENEN KANN, aber die, die diese Rute werfen, machen das ersten, wenn sie eine wirklich ordentliche Technik haben, um die Rute auch nutzen zu können, und wenn sie ein wenig Masse haben, die sie der brachialen Kraft der Rute entgegensetzen können.

Das Problem ist nun nicht nur, dass Du keines davon hast, die TT-R also nicht annähernd beherrschen oder ausnutzen kannst, sondern sie wegen ihrer Brutalität, ihrer Härte, ihres Gewichtes, Länge und Aktion, auch verhindert, dass Du Dir eine saubere Technik aneignest.


----------



## kerasounta (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

naja,

ich habe für die Century TTR keine 430 pfund bezahlt...dafür bin ich dann zu sehr Schotte... .-)

der Versand ist eigentlich immer das Problem bei den 2 teiligen....unter 25 euro aus England ist ne Seltenheit...mir ist es aber lieber ich bezahle 35euro Versand und es ist versichert und ist binnen 3 Tagen hier...bevor ich am Versand spare und meine Rute zerbrochen oder nach 4 wochen hier ankommen...
Basslawine hatte ich auch schon gesagt, wenn ich Zeit finden würde um an die Küste zu fahren,würde ich direkt bei Dir reinschauen und Probewerfen die zippies und wie die Schatzis alle heißen....der eine Grieche (Turnierwerfer) kannte dich auch..
der hat gleich geschrieben das ich zu dir kommen soll zum Einkaufen...

Also wenn Century auch bauen lässt und für wenig Aufpreis, dann würde ich mir sogar überlegen mir eine bauen zu lassen....


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

... wie gesagt, wer nicht fragt... - wie ich oben geschrieben hatte, haben wir die Modelle, die Du jetzt Dein Eigen nennst, hier, die hättest Du also sogar testen können, und wenn Du GANZ lieb gefragt hättest, hätten wir sie Dir sogar geschickt, aber bevor ich hier vom Stuhl falle schreibe ich besser nicht mehr... #c


----------



## kerasounta (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

Denke das ich von der Power her keine Probleme haben werde,
mit 90 kg und nem rechten Rücken und Arm Partie die überdurshcnittlich kräftig ist..

ich mache Kraftsport seit meinem 15 Lebensjahr und bin punkto Kraft und Schnellkraft bereits in der Vergangenheit im Wurfsport fast allen Überlegen gewesen ,die auch 2 meter und 120 kg wiegen...habe wie gesagt im Schlagball alles Schulrekorde gebrochen , und ich habe gegen Athleten geworfen die jahrelang im Leichtathletik Verein diese Techniken erlernt haben...
Im Verein in dem ich ein paar mal mittrainiert hatte, waren die Deutsche Meisterin im Hammerwurf (Kirsten Münchow) und ein russischer Meister (2 meter/120kg)
die haben mir beide bescheinigt,das meine Weiten ohne Technik und für relativ kleinen Körperbau sehr weit sind....
Deswegen bin ich auch zuversichtlich,das ich nach Erlernen der Technik genug Schnellkraft und Kraft haben werde um weit rauszukommen...

mir fehlt die Practice und die Zeit, erst wenn ich es dann ein paar mal mehr probiert habe, werde ich persönlich sagen können ob es was wird.


----------



## angelnmike (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

Man,was kaufst Du eigentlich noch alles,ohne es jemals vorher in der Hand gehabt zu haben geschweige denn damit probe geworfen zu haben?Und später nicht damit zurecht kommst.Also wenn Du die TT-R dann wieder verkaufen möchtest,nehme ich sie .:m


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

...kaum hat er 200 Meter geworfen, da wird er größenwahnsinnig...!


----------



## kerasounta (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*



angelnmike schrieb:


> Man,was kaufst Du eigentlich noch alles,ohne es jemals vorher in der Hand gehabt zu haben geschweige denn damit probe geworfen zu haben?Und später nicht damit zurecht kommst.Also wenn Du die TT-R dann wieder verkaufen möchtest,nehme ich sie .:m



waren ja nur 2 Ruten 

als fast bankrotter griechischer Staatsbürger muss ich natürlich sparsam sein..... 
damit man sich so etwas kaufen kann ,muss man natürlich an anderen Ecken sparen..

Der eine fährt 2 mal im Jahr auf die Malediven, ich fahre 1 mal in die Heimat was natürlich tausende € spart...:m

wenn ich mit der TTR nicht zurecht komme bekommst du Sie #h

im Prinzip hat abumann und Du Recht, erst Werfen dann Kaufen..
ich bin da etwas reservierter und möchte dann lieber auf Eigene Faust kaufen, wenns auch teurer ist oder nicht das Richtige im Nachhinein, besonders weil ich Anffänger in dem Bereich bin und kein Verbanswerfer, dann würde es anders aussehen...

da steckt auch ein bißchen der Kaufmann in mir..der gerne kauft !|rolleyes

Gruss an euch


----------



## angelnmike (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*



Abumann schrieb:


> ...kaum hat er 200 Meter geworfen, da wird er größenwahnsinnig...!



Was heißt hier größenwahnsinnig.Am wochenende wedren es die 220m sein.|supergri:m


----------



## kerasounta (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*



angelnmike schrieb:


> Was heißt hier größenwahnsinnig.Am wochenende wedren es die 220m sein.|supergri:m



Das ist die richtige Einstellung, so will ich das Hören !

Natürlich machst du es mir schwerer irgendwann diese Weiten zu durchbrechen...|kopfkrat

Ich würd schon gern der Erste sein der die 300 meter Marke durchbricht...wenn nicht schon passiert....#t

Beim nächsten Probewerfen werde ich erstmal die 100m knacken ...dann sind es nur noch 200m bis dahin #t|kopfkrat


----------



## xbxmxnn (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

Prima, freut mich, wenn es klappt. Gibst Du einen aus, wenn es nicht klappt? |supergri


----------



## degl (28. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

Bei soviel "Krafteinsatz", solltet ihr ausschließlich mit Seeringelwürmern angeln.......die fliegen nicht so leicht vom Haken|muahah:|muahah:

Spass bei Seite..........ich finde es toll, das ihr die Möglichkeiten nutzt um solch ausgefeiltes Equipment zu fischen#6

gruß degl


----------



## prime caster 01 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

hi aki 

glaube mir is is echt nicht leicht so Weit zu werfen da konste noch son Schrank oder Sportler sein üben üben üben und üben kann ich dir nur sargen und dan is das ja noch mit den guten und schlechten Tagen Luftdruck und lust Wind und und und


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

Ach ja; Bilder angehängt


----------



## kerasounta (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*



Abumann schrieb:


> Ach ja; Bilder angehängt



sieht écht aus wie eine mittelalterliche Peitsche von Arthur und Prinz Eisenherz 

sehr schöne Rute...wenn Sie jetzt noch für 300 euro zu haben ist

gekauft !!!!!#t


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

wieso willst Du schon wieder etwas ungesehen kaufen, von dem Dir mindestens einer sagen kann, dass Du sie nicht werfen kannst?

Und wie weiter vorne zu lesen gewesen ist: 'Prototyp', noch nicht im Verkauf.


----------



## kerasounta (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*



Abumann schrieb:


> wieso willst Du schon wieder etwas ungesehen kaufen, von dem Dir mindestens einer sagen kann, dass Du sie nicht werfen kannst?
> 
> Und wie weiter vorne zu lesen gewesen ist: 'Prototyp', noch nicht im Verkauf.



Moin !

Hmmm ,das war eigentlich Spaß mit dem Kaufen abumann |rolleyes!!

ich habe schon mal gesagt, ich kann noch keine 2 teilige richtig werfen, also würds denn Unterschied eh nicht machen ob Excalibur -TTR- oder was auch  immer... 

Und das mit dem Werfen wird sich noch rausstellen ob ich die TTR werfen kann oder die Daiwa .... das kann man so nicht vorraussehen...

Das ich Sie nicht sofort werfen kann, ist klar aber das würde jedem so gehen.... es gibt niemanden der sofort alle ruten werfen kann ohne Übung !

Gruss


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

Doch, da gibt es einige, selbst hierzulande;, wenn Du erst einmal eine fundamentale Technik hast kannst Du nahezu jede Rute werfen und selbst aus dreiteiligen Stöckchen mehr herausholen, aber stimmt, ja, anfangs noch nicht, dazu gehört Übung und Erfahrung.

Fietzer hat geradezu schulmäßig geübt, angefangen mit der leicht zu werfenden Century C3LD, um hineinzufinden, dann die Kompressor SS, um erstmals mit einer richtigen Rute zu werfen und auf Weite zu kommen, und jetzt mit der TT-R, und da hat sich mittlerweile ein Team zusammengefunden (ich meine jetzt Rute und Rolle), an dem derzeit nur schwer vorbei zu kommen ist! Ich bin allerdings überzeugt, dass er noch lange nicht da wäre, wo er jetzt ist, wenn er gleich mit so einem Besen von Rute angefangen hätte!


----------



## kerasounta (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Century Ruten HPR Excalibur C & J Curve*

ich meinte eigentlich damit, das wenn man noch garnicht 2 teilige geworfen hat, man sicherlich nicht sagen kann welche Rute zu einem passt.. 

Jemand der noch keine multi und 2 teilige geworfen hat wird sicherlich keine von deinen genannten werfen können...das braucht Monate oder Jahre..

ich persönlich werde alle 3 Ruten die ich habe versuchen zu werfen....erstmal Normalwurf Ablegewurf....


----------

